# New Oregon member here.



## Roman G (Nov 4, 2011)

Names Roman, 38 years old.
Me and my son have been boarding about 4 years he is 15 now.
We started out renting our gear for a couple years, then the start of last year we found the Eugene ski swap, we entered there contest to win 100 dollars cash and we won. We both got our own gear.
We entered the contest again this year and won again.
So last year I got a 24/7 board, ltd bindings and boots, also picked some Nike Zoom Force at Ross. My son got Lamar board and bindings and ltd boots. He broke a binding on the last run on a trip, so i got a good deal on some sims bindings.
This year I upgraded to Burton mission bindings and my son upgraded to some DC phase boots. 
We have been to Hoodoo, Willamette Pass, Mt. Hood, I just enjoy spending the time with my son.

Roman


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Roman, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forums! That is a pretty sweet deal winning the contest twice like that...I wish I had that kind of luck haha


----------



## Roman G (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey snowolf now that I got your ear.
You ever do any kind of private lessons, would love to have someone work with me and my son.
If so shoot me a price and we will set it up.

Thanks
Roman


----------

